# If you could have a camo do-over?



## Echo

If you started over with camo clothing, what would you go with? What have you learned? Pattern, material, quality... how much of it matters?


----------



## goonsquad

I am actually coming up with a few wearables for this years hunt. I think people need to go lighter instead of darker. More coyote browns, light tans, and sage greens. Dark greens, dark browns, and blacks make you stand out more. As for pattern, I'm more of a natural-flag believer. I don't like the mossy oaks or any of the other patterns that look like a bush/tree.


----------



## Echo

Thanks for the response goonsquad. Do you feel like the lighter, desert patterns are better all around? I guess what I'm trying to get to is: can I focus on one pattern, invest in decent stuff in that pattern, and reasonably expect to hunt with confidence in the widely varying Utah environments?


----------



## ARCHER11

I really don't think camo is a deal breaker but I wear it anyway because it's cool  I too prefer a lighter, more open pattern. I wear kuiu in the vias pattern. Besides being awesome gear, I absolutely love the pattern. I don't think there's an environment where it wouldn't work well. The point of camo is to break up your outline and I think a macro/open pattern does a better job of accomplishing that. There are lots of good patterns out there but I'd focus more on the quality of the gear. My clothing gives me confidence but it's more because of the quality and performance than it is the pattern.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

I would have all core4 element camo in max 1. I like how it blends in with the trees and grass doring the bow hunt.


----------



## polarbear

+1 on Max-1. It's surprising how well it blends in everywhere, not just in sage brush. With that said, I agree with others that camo is overrated and is more about performance. If you smell funny or move it's not gonna help you much. I've called in a lot of coyotes wearing jeans and a T-shirt. I'm waiting for Tex to chime in about flannel being the only way to go ;-)


----------



## Echo

polarbear said:


> If you smell funny or move it's not gonna help you much.


Thanks for the response. What's your strategy for scent control?


----------



## outdoorser

Echo said:


> What's your strategy for scent control?


I think most people will say their strategy for scent control is to use the wind to your advantage. There is a myriad of scent control products out there as well, and i'm sure some work and others don't. I just haven't experimented with them all, though currently i am using H.S. scent-a-way stuff.


----------



## PBH

do-over.

I'm a firm believer in having a camoflauge that does what camo is designed to do: make you disappear. make you blend in.

I hate all this camo that makes me look like a tree or a bush -- camo shouldn't make you look like ANYTHING. It should make you look like NOTHING. Blend in. disappear.

I'd go with straight digital camo. Under Armour sold a digital hoody at one time. I love it. They don't offer it any longer.

Colubmia has a fishing shirt in "ranger" digital camo that I love (http://www.columbia.com/PFG™-Camo-Terminal-Tackle/FM6117,default,pd.html&colorID=326 ) but they don't offer pants :-x. The shirt is great for those early archery hunts. I also really like the polyester stuff vs. cotton.

I think the digital stuff blends better and makes you harder to see than all the realtree and mossyoak patterns, etc. Did I already mention that?

I really like the Sitka gear, but it's a bit pricey.

so, if I had the money to do it all over, I'd probably go with the Sitka stuff in their open country and forest digital camo patterns.

Other than digital -- I still use a lot of army fatigue camo. Woodlands, tiger stripes, etc. That stuff is still better than the modern "make me look like a bush" camo we buy in sporting goods stores.


----------



## polarbear

Echo said:


> Thanks for the response. What's your strategy for scent control?


Same as outdoorser. Wind. I've found you can drive yourself crazy with scent control paranoia. It's really hard to control the way you smell all the time especially when camping, sweating, eating, farting, driving, riding, and generally just being a stinky human. I've tried scent control sprays. They're too expensive for me, and I don't have a lot of faith in them anyway, especially if the wind isn't right. Maybe I just smell worse than most people.

I rub my smelly regions with sage brush and use the wind.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Sitka for me and my brother. I have bought a few pieces every year for the past six years or so. A person doesn't need much if it is the right stuff. I can wear the same stuff for days on end and just change out the thermals, underwear and socks.


----------



## RandomElk16

I am just gonna throw something out there. I was going through some pics with the misses the other day of me and my pa huntin from age 6 on up. She was laughin and smilin a bit. Couldn't believe the chit I was wearing haha. Everything from military to the old spotted camo. You know what though, it never stopped us from killing. I invest my money in rain gear and elements for now. I guess if you have the dough Sitka is pretty much the deal. I pack scent away, and use it when i am away from the truck or anythjng else. Get my boots the best. I also "hug" the elements.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

the key to all camo to me is the fit and how it does in the weather. I grew up hunting wearing jeans, a crappy coat a polyester hat. I also froze to death most years.


----------



## torowy

I have used quite a bit of different camo over the years. A lot of the dark stuff ends up making you look like a black blob from a distance. 

I really like ASAT as a pattern, also sitka open country. Those really seem to work well to break up your outline.

Think about what animals use for camo. strips and spots. ASAT reminds of me of a tiger. I was sitting on a hill the other day and none of my buddies could even find me with their binos. I was only 150 yards away, and they knew where I was....


----------



## Echo

Thanks for all the great responses. I went over to Scheels on my lunch break, checked a few things out. Kings Camo Desert Shadow was decent looking stuff, and affordable. Sitka Open Country looks amazing, and seems super well made, high quality stuff.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

I've learned that camo is a complete waste of money. I've killed more stuff not wearing it than I have wearing it. Wind, movement and shadows are the three things I pay attention to now. Woodsmanship boys, it ALL about woodsmanship! 8)

Shot this bull TWICE, on the ground, at twelve steps. He had no clue I was in the country.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Now, if I was FORCED to wear camo, it would be predator. Period!;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian

Echo said:


> Thanks for the response. What's your strategy for scent control?


Don't fart


----------



## outdoorser

LostLouisianian said:


> Don't fart


Unless you just ate an apple or some deer urine or something:smile:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've learned that camo is a complete waste of money. I've killed more stuff not wearing it than I have wearing it. Wind, movement and shadows are the three things I pay attention to now. Woodsmanship boys, it ALL about woodsmanship! 8)
> 
> Shot this bull TWICE, on the ground, at twelve steps. He had no clue I was in the country.


I seem to remember you giving a demonstration one time and you brought 5 different camo combinations to display;-)


----------



## Wind In His Hair

Cabela's Outfitter camo has served me well for many hunts. I also like Multicam.


----------



## polarbear

polarbear said:


> I'm waiting for Tex to chime in about flannel being the only way to go ;-)


Told ya...

Nice work Tex.


----------



## Echo

I'm noticing that nobody seems to be jumping in with a vote for 3D clothing...obviously 3D breaks up the silhouette well, so I assume that it's a matter of non-3D camo providing better, more stealthy mobility?


----------



## longbow

polarbear said:


> Told ya...
> 
> Nice work Tex.


Tex said EXACTLY how I feel about camo. I can't tell you how many animals my buddies and I have killed while we were wearing a wool plaid shirt for camo. I wear regular camo these days but I don't rely too much on the camo patterns as I do on camouflaging my movements.

I have two sets of Sitka, a set of Russels and some various Cabelas wool these days.


----------



## goonsquad

My gear right now is natural-gear, it blends well with the sage I hunt and is light enough in shadows that I don't look like a black hole. 
I like the green plaid though, I think it fools the animals into thinking you are just out for a hike or backpacking through...;-)


----------



## torowy

Echo said:


> I'm noticing that nobody seems to be jumping in with a vote for 3D clothing...obviously 3D breaks up the silhouette well, so I assume that it's a matter of non-3D camo providing better, more stealthy mobility?


It just isn't worth the effort. Usually I am hiking miles in, and don't want to carry the extra weight. Also, it catches on every bush... so you can really only use it if you are sitting still.

For a close hunt where you are just going to be sitting there it would be good.

But like some people have said, there are other things more important than camo. But, If i am going to wear a jacket anyway, might as well have one that breaks up my outline....


----------



## swbuckmaster

Tex is a smart guy its all about woodsmanship! 

Digital camo is crap and usually comes with a high price tag. Did I say digital sucks? The only thing that sucks worse is sent lock anything. 

If you must buy camo predator, asat are top choice that actually break you up in any terrain any time of year. 

If you think you need a designer camo id look at kuiu


----------



## north slope

Predator and ASAT = notched tags... That is all I wear but the old guy(Tex) is right. It is all about movement and wind.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

swbuckmaster said:


> Tex is a smart guy its all about woodsmanship!
> 
> Digital camo is crap and usually comes with a high price tag. Did I say digital sucks? The only thing that sucks worse is sent lock anything.
> 
> If you must buy camo predator, asat are top choice that actually break you up in any terrain any time of year.
> 
> If you think you need a designer camo id look at kuiu


If it is all about woodsmanship, Wouldn't that mean that all camo sucks or none of it does?

Anybody that is knocking Sitka gear has not worn it or simply refuses to try it. Once a person has used it they will figure out a way to put the money aside to get a set or two. I have seen it happen more times than I can count. It is gear more so than camo to me.


----------



## longbow

Mr Muleskinner said:


> If it is all about woodsmanship, Wouldn't that mean that all camo sucks or none of it does?
> 
> Anybody that is knocking Sitka gear has not worn it or simply refuses to try it. Once a person has used it they will figure out a way to put the money aside to get a set or two. I have seen it happen more times than I can count. It is gear more so than camo to me.


As much as I love my Sitka gear, (90% and Cloudburst), you have to admit it's **** loud for bowhunting gear. They'll never hear you coming with wool.


----------



## PBH

swbuckmaster said:


> Digital camo is crap and usually comes with a high price tag. Did I say digital sucks?


which is exactly why the U.S. Military has spent so much money developing it.

digital BDUs. High price tag? I don't think so. It's only when you start trying to purchase the designer brand stuff (UA, Sitka, etc.). But, I still like that stuff.

My UA digital hoody is awesome. It is comfortable and warm. It does not snag. It looks brand new, even after using it for both hunting and every day use for the last 5 years. I don't believe I have another hoody that old, and yet it hasn't shrunk and still looks brand new. I love it. And, I honestly feel like it blends better than any other camo hoody I own.

digital camo is great.

But, isn't all of this just grown men playing "dress up"? I know that when hunting cow elk in December, wearing hunter orange, that I can still get within 100 yards of elk.

Wear what gives you confidence. That's the biggest key: Confidence.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

longbow said:


> As much as I love my Sitka gear, (90% and Cloudburst), you have to admit it's **** loud for bowhunting gear. They'll never hear you coming with wool.


I use the ascent and the mountain and they are as quiet as they come. The cloudburst is basically rain gear. I don't have the 90% either. I wear the lighter stuff and and wear layers and pack rain gear with me depending on the day.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Mr Muleskinner said:


> If it is all about woodsmanship, Wouldn't that mean that all camo sucks or none of it does?
> 
> Anybody that is knocking Sitka gear has not worn it or simply refuses to try it. Once a person has used it they will figure out a way to put the money aside to get a set or two. I have seen it happen more times than I can count. It is gear more so than camo to me.


I was a sucker and bought Sitka. I found out polyester is the absolute worst material out for sent control. You can smell your own butt hiking in. Its made over seas so it should be cheaper but its not.No thanks ill take plane color wool over sitka when hunting.

Wool is the quietest materal for sneaking through brush. Its the best material for sent control out. Ive never been cold in my wool. Cant say the same for my sitka.


----------



## swbuckmaster

PBH said:


> which is exactly why the U.S. Military has spent so much money developing it.
> 
> digital BDUs. High price tag? I don't think so. It's only when you start trying to purchase the designer brand stuff (UA, Sitka, etc.). But, I still like that stuff.
> 
> My UA digital hoody is awesome. It is comfortable and warm. It does not snag. It looks brand new, even after using it for both hunting and every day use for the last 5 years. I don't believe I have another hoody that old, and yet it hasn't shrunk and still looks brand new. I love it. And, I honestly feel like it blends better than any other camo hoody I own.
> 
> digital camo is great.
> 
> But, isn't all of this just grown men playing "dress up"? I know that when hunting cow elk in December, wearing hunter orange, that I can still get within 100 yards of elk.
> 
> Wear what gives you confidence. That's the biggest key: Confidence.


If its so great how come I can pick the guys out on the side of the hill wearing digital so easy yet the guys wearing leafy asat seem to disappear. All the photos I see on the wall at sporting good stores people with predator seem to blend in but digital seems to stick out. Tex's photo is another good example.

It is just grown men playing dress up wear what you want. I will and it wont be sitka or digital camo.

Several years ago a bunch of friends of mine took about ten different camo cloths and placed them in different scenes and videod them. Predator and asat broke up human form the best when we reviewed the tape in every scene.


----------



## PBH

swbuckmaster said:


> If its so great how come I can pick the guys out on the side of the hill wearing digital so easy yet the guys wearing leafy asat seem to disappear?


Why doesn't the military use leafy asat? (FWIW, I think the asat stuff looks awesome!)

http://kitup.military.com/2010/12/a-short-lesson-in-camouflage.html

There are obvious differences: The military isn't necessarily hiding from an animal, and hunters are. So humans eyes vs. animals eyes are a huge difference between the goals and objectives of military vs. hunting.

However, the basic concept still remains: _camo is designed to help us blend into an environment by breaking up patterns._

If breaking up patterns is the goal, why on earth would anyone want to use a camo garment that consists of patterns (ie: a picture of a sage brush)? This goes against the basic concept!

Hunters (and fishermen alike) are very susceptible to marketing techniques. Many fishing lures and flies are designed to catch fishermen, not fish. Camo clothing manufacturers are no different. Much of the camo in use and sold in stores today is designed NOT to conceal a hunter. Rather, it is designed to catch a hunters attention in order to make a sale.

Use whatever you feel works best for you. Time of year, weather, climate, conditions, scent control, no scent control, breathable, etc. Whatever makes you confident. Go for it.


----------



## swbuckmaster

PBH said:


> Why doesn't the military use leafy asat?
> 
> http://kitup.military.com/2010/12/a-short-lesson-in-camouflage.html
> 
> There are obvious differences: The military isn't necessarily hiding from an animal, and hunters are. So humans eyes vs. animals eyes are a huge difference between the goals and objectives of military vs. hunting.
> 
> However, the basic concept still remains: _camo is designed to help us blend into an environment by breaking up patterns._
> 
> If breaking up patterns is the goal, why on earth would anyone want to use a camo garment that consists of patterns (ie: a picture of a sage brush)? This goes against the basic concept!
> 
> Hunters (and fishermen alike) are very susceptible to marketing techniques. Many fishing lures and flies are designed to catch fishermen, not fish. Camo clothing manufacturers are no different. Much of the camo in use and sold in stores today is designed NOT to conceal a hunter. Rather, it is designed to catch a hunters attention in order to make a sale.
> 
> Use whatever you feel works best for you. Time of year, weather, climate, conditions, scent control, no scent control, breathable, etc. Whatever makes you confident. Go for it.


if the military wants to not be seen they will go with a ghillie suit or leafy netting which closer resembles leafy asat.

Do you even know what predator or asat camo looks like. I can tell you it sure doesn't look anything like a sage brush printed anything.

This guy isn't falling for any new shiny fishing lure ha ha

That link you posted is pure marketing "shiny fishing lure"


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

swbuckmaster said:


> I was a sucker and bought Sitka. I found out polyester is the absolute worst material out for sent control. You can smell your own butt hiking in. Its made over seas so it should be cheaper but its not.No thanks ill take plane color wool over sitka when hunting.
> 
> Wool is the quietest materal for sneaking through brush. Its the best material for sent control out. Ive never been cold in my wool. Cant say the same for my sitka.


I won't knock wool. I have some. I use merino wool long johns when it is cold enough to warrant them. I have yet to find any wool that does not have an itch factor though and some of it is just unbearable for me. Even many merino pieces I have bought have been passed on to others because it drove me nuts.

Like I said before I use the Sitka due to fit and comfort and I have found it to be very durable, quiet and built very well. Sitka isn't all made out of polyester either. They use several materials and blends of material depending upon the line of gear. They also have features that help keep clothing in place and pockets in places that other gear doesn't at a much needed convenience.

As far as scent control goes.......I can honestly say that I have never smelled my own butt while wearing it. I guess maybe I should let myself go long enough while wearing it that I can give it a fair shot though. Maybe I should run a field test and not wipe properly for a day or two while wearing Sitka and then change to wool and ask my buddies if I still stink.


----------



## PBH

swbuckmaster said:


> Do you even know what predator or asat camo looks like. I can tell you it sure doesn't look anything like a sage brush printed anything.


Yes. I actually like it. I think it looks great!



swbuckmaster said:


> That link you posted is pure marketing "shiny fishing lure"


did you watch the video? What's interesting is the science behind the development -- these guys are developing stuffed based on the way our eyes interpret light. Developing camo patterns is more than just about being able to print a picture of a bush on a shirt.

SW -- I'm not necessarily arguing against you, or the predator / asat camo. We're both on the same page. We're both looking for patterns that do what camo is designed to do. But I think we're both in the minority. The majority of hunters are running around in King's, and Realtree, and MossyOak garbage. But if it helps their confidence to wear it, I'm sure they'll be successful in it.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I won't knock wool. I have some. I use merino wool long johns when it is cold enough to warrant them. I have yet to find any wool that does not have an itch factor though and some of it is just unbearable for me.
> 
> As far as scent control goes.......I can honestly say that I have never smelled my own butt while wearing it. I guess maybe I should let myself go long enough while wearing it that I can give it a fair shot though. Maybe I should run a field test and not wipe properly for a day or two while wearing Sitka and then change to wool and ask my buddies if I still stink.


I get the itch factor wool has on some people but there are ways arround it.

As far as butt stink goes your just use to it. 
I guarantee you your buddies will say your butt/bo stinks after you get done hiking all day.

When it comes to sent control im very picky because I bow hunt. Ive never found anything that works as well as wool at conceling or eliminating scent.


----------



## swbuckmaster

PBH said:


> SW -- I'm not necessarily arguing against you, or the predator / asat camo. We're both on the same page. We're both looking for patterns that do what camo is designed to do. But I think we're both in the minority. The majority of hunters are running around in King's, and Realtree, and MossyOak garbage. But if it helps their confidence to wear it, I'm sure they'll be successful in it.


Ill agree with that


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

swbuckmaster said:


> I get the itch factor wool has on some people but there are ways arround it.
> 
> As far as butt stink goes your just use to it.
> I guarantee you your buddies will say your butt/bo stinks after you get done hiking all day.
> 
> When it comes to sent control im very picky because I bow hunt. Ive never found anything that works as well as wool at conceling or eliminating scent.


I bow hunt as well.............furthermore I hunt bear.

On another note the only buddy that is allowed to sniff my butt is my dog and when that happens my other buddies aren't around.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Lol


----------



## Echo

SW your references to ASAT camo... is it the pattern in general you favor? Or specifically the leafy 3D ASAT? I admit, I watched some vids of ASAT after reading through this and was impressed with how well the ASAT seems to blend into everything, regardless of season or environment.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I like both.


----------



## Echo

Also guys, to break up the camo debate for a minute, I got my bow back from the shop. First compound bow (have been shooting primitive for a few years). I work out at the gym, and I do not ignore my shoulders. However, there is a muscle or two specific to archery that I have clearly not been hitting at the gym. Hah! Feeling it just a little bit.


----------



## Echo

Another question. Lets say I selected a camo pattern that I liked, how big of a deal do you guys think it is to have a protective case harness for my binos that is not necessarily the same pattern? Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Old Fudd

Spring Green Predator is my 1st choice my Second my old Green and Black Plaid Shirt .in one size larger than I wear..Keep the wind in your face and all your movement super slow when stalking. All that and some Bowhunter luck..


----------



## wyogoob

I have every camo pattern known to mankind, but I think the original Natural Gear camo is the best for big game and varmints. I usually save my better camo, my dress camo, for browsing sporting goods stores, pawn shops and when my oilfield friends get married. 

For waterfowl out in the phrag it's faded Carhartt work clothes, but then again I usually wear Natural Gear. I have that fancy-dancy Wetlands Camo on everything. When wearing Wetlands you can see me hiding in the phrag at 500 yards...which is prolly a good thing if ya hunt the dikes. I have shotguns that are Wetlands; very cool, I can leave them lay out in the marsh and go back and find them even in the dark. For waterfowl in southwestern Wyoming blaze orange camo is a SAFE bet.

One thing I've learned from experience is that if you're gonna spend a bajillion dollars on the latest water-proof, scent-proof, bullet-proof, tear-proof, invisible digital camo get it the next size bigger and the pants must have an elastic waist band....sooner or later yer gonna get fat.

It's important that the camo pattern of women's outer garments match precisely. On the other hand, women's camo undergarments don't have to match at all, let me tell ya. :faint2:

Lastly, it goes without saying if you're going to those second amendment rallies it's important that the younger outdoorsman dress in the latest digital camo pattern, and the pants, shirt, coat, and hat should match for crying out loud. If you're over 60 years old it's OK to wear Viet Nam War-era Tiger Stripe to the rallies.


think I'll have another pot of coffee

.


----------



## wyogoob

I have Spring Green Aspen Camo. It makes turkeys laugh out loud. Mrs. Goob is glad it doesn't fit me anymore.

.


----------



## wyogoob

I have Woodland Camo-framed eyeglasses. I'm not making this up. If I hurry I can post a picture of them and get to the top of the next page.

.


----------



## polarbear

Echo said:


> Another question. Lets say I selected a camo pattern that I liked, how big of a deal do you guys think it is to have a protective case harness for my binos that is not necessarily the same pattern? Hope that makes sense.


Don't worry about it. A lot of guys will intentionally wear mismatching camo to further break up their outline. I always start out a hunt in matching camo, just so I look cool . By the 4th day I'm wearing whatever mismatched pair I have that doesn't smell like old diapers. Again, camo isn't as important as the Cabela's catalog makes it out to be.

A couple years ago, there was a post on here with a trophy shot of a guy with a bow wearing a purple shirt. Now there's a real man. I'm gonna see if I can find it.


----------



## wyogoob

Woodland Camo eyeglasses:



I had a matching Woodland Camo headband but I can't find it. 

.


----------



## polarbear

Here you go.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/29640-patriot-day-buck-2.html

and another

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/30872-wasatch-front-buck.html


----------



## wyogoob

I get a kick outta the camo 4-wheeler thingies.

Back home the best camo pattern on a wheeler is John Deere green and yellow. The whitetails see that everyday out in the fields.


Hey, what happened to the invisible camo stuff that was supposed to come out this year? If it makes me look thinner I'm gonna get it.

.


----------



## longbow

Just wear a mirrored suit so it reflects your surroundings.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Woodland Camo eyeglasses:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a matching Woodland Camo headband but I can't find it.
> 
> .


I don't know why the camera didn't pick up the lens color. These glasses had yellow UV-proof lenses also. Pretty groovy for 1987.

.


----------



## Wind In His Hair

polarbear said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/29640-patriot-day-buck-2.html
> 
> and another
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/30872-wasatch-front-buck.html


You might like this one:






:-|O|-:


----------



## klbzdad

ASAT. Hands down. I have a couple of big bins full of the other "latest greatest" patterns but ASAT has always put me (really big dude) up close to amazing numbers of animals. A close second is Predator's Evolution and third is Predator's Deception (green). But like Tex, I don't blink if its cold, windy, and dry at throwing on the woodman's pattern of plaid. Use the wind, stay in the shadows or in the tree and you're good to go. Only, buying good plaid is just as pricey as most camo patterns if you get the good merino wool stuff. No matter what, have fun with it. And you'll discover what works best for your style of hunting. My brother swears by his special forces guile suit.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

It doesn't have to be expensive!

Allow me to plug my sponsors and team members.

Woolrich triple thick wool jacket: $14 on Ebay
Wrangler fleese lined pants: $24 CAL Ranch Stores
Wool blend Beenie cap: $2 on Camofire.com
Muck boots: $49 Shipped Amazon.com
Base layer: $12 Camofire.com

Total cost for hunting outfit: $101American

You'll pay over twice that much for ONE piece of that Sitka crap and won't look half as cool!8)


----------



## swbuckmaster

Booya! 
Right after you gut that sucker you still look good enough wearing that get up to take the wife out and celebrate.


----------



## Springville Shooter

The best camo I ever had was that tree that I kept between me and a wary blacktail buck. I shot him at 18 yards and he ran toward me reacting to the sound of the arrow hitting the ground after passing through him. Then he died. 

Camo clothing is one thing, but whoever came up with small camo accessories is an idiot. How many years will it take the average guy to lose a camo knife in the field. Camo cell phones and GPS devices are stupid too.------SS


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

swbuckmaster said:


> Booya!
> Right after you gut that sucker you still look good enough wearing that get up to take the wife out and celebrate.


You got that right, BEOTCH!


----------



## klbzdad

Remember, we aren't all compact sized Tex. The portly have to pay more for their duds but I'm gonna watch your suggestion list and see what I can find. I admit it, I'm an ebay troll.


----------



## bkelz

north slope said:


> Predator and ASAT = notched tags... That is all I wear but the old guy(Tex) is right. It is all about movement and wind.


Well said my friend.


----------



## nelsonccc

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Sitka for me and my brother. I have bought a few pieces every year for the past six years or so. A person doesn't need much if it is the right stuff. I can wear the same stuff for days on end and just change out the thermals, underwear and socks.


THIS. I've purchased a few pieces here and there and I'm constantly amazed at how well it performs and fits. If you watch for sales and ebay it's really not that more expensive than the others. My second choice is mtn mimicry, the older Core4 stuff. I'm usually wearing a mix of core4 and sitka. But slowly phasing out the core4 stuff with sitka stuff from Camofire.


----------



## Old Fudd

If I could find the stuff>Old WW2 Camo I started with in 1964.. Predator Old Style Spring Green.. Blends Great at short or long distance. For me it's Great>


----------



## bkelz

polarbear said:


> I rub my smelly regions with sage brush and use the wind.


One with nature, I like it! :grin:


----------



## ridgetop

PBH said:


> do-over.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in having a camoflauge that does what camo is designed to do: make you disappear. make you blend in.
> 
> I hate all this camo that makes me look like a tree or a bush -- camo shouldn't make you look like ANYTHING. It should make you look like NOTHING. Blend in. disappear.
> 
> I'd go with straight digital camo. Under Armour sold a digital hoody at one time. I love it. They don't offer it any longer.
> 
> Colubmia has a fishing shirt in "ranger" digital camo that I love (http://www.columbia.com/PFG™-Camo-Terminal-Tackle/FM6117,default,pd.html&colorID=326 ) but they don't offer pants :-x. The shirt is great for those early archery hunts. I also really like the polyester stuff vs. cotton.
> 
> I think the digital stuff blends better and makes you harder to see than all the realtree and mossyoak patterns, etc. Did I already mention that?
> 
> I really like the Sitka gear, but it's a bit pricey.
> 
> so, if I had the money to do it all over, I'd probably go with the Sitka stuff in their open country and forest digital camo patterns.
> 
> Other than digital -- I still use a lot of army fatigue camo. Woodlands, tiger stripes, etc. That stuff is still better than the modern "make me look like a bush" camo we buy in sporting goods stores.


I agree about the digital stuff really working well.


----------



## massmanute

I am waiting for them to perfect the miniature version of the Klingon cloaking device. That should provide virtually perfect camo.


----------



## Lonetree

Kuiu, and only partly because of the pattern. I know climbers, backpackers, and mountaineers that do not hunt, that wear it in solids, because it is just good performance clothing. I have owned a Lot of Smart Wool, and love it, but my Kuiu is starting to outlast the Smart Wool. This is the older Kuiu, the newer stuff should last even longer.

And on a related note, Darn Tough socks are hard to beat. I don't think they have camo though


----------



## brendo

Agreed that the particular camo should not necessarily away your decision rather good quality clothing. I made this mistake last year and am paying for it now. I bought the cheapest asat in cotton/polyester and it didn't do so well. I am now in the process of finding kuiu stuff. I just got some pants and also looking to order a down jacket if it ever is not backordered or I can find it used in my size. Some may not agree but I think good equipment pays off!


----------



## wyogoob

Springville Shooter said:


> ..........................
> 
> Camo clothing is one thing, but whoever came up with small camo accessories is an idiot. How many years will it take the average guy to lose a camo knife in the field. Camo cell phones and GPS devices are stupid too.------SS


My headlamp is camo....and I had a camo folding knife. Both make perfect sense.

.


----------



## DallanC

massmanute said:


> I am waiting for them to perfect the miniature version of the Klingon cloaking device. That should provide virtually perfect camo.


That project is well on its way actually...










I agree with SS on the camo tools / knives thing. My cell phone case is blood red so I can find the dumb thing if it falls out.

-DallanC


----------



## Muley73

After one full season in my Kuiu I'll be hard pressed to change.


----------



## brendo

What kuiu pieces do you have Muley?


----------



## ARCHER11

brendo said:


> Agreed that the particular camo should not necessarily away your decision rather good quality clothing. I made this mistake last year and am paying for it now. I bought the cheapest asat in cotton/polyester and it didn't do so well. I am now in the process of finding kuiu stuff. I just got some pants and also looking to order a down jacket if it ever is not backordered or I can find it used in my size. Some may not agree but I think good equipment pays off!


Kuiu makes great gear but you do need to plan ahead and be ok with a little waiting to get all the pieces you want. If something is on backorder get on the list now. Inventory is very sporadic and when something comes in it doesn't take long for it to get gobbled up. Like I sad, great stuff, I wont wear much else, but it does require some patience and planning to get yourself outfitted with all the pieces you're looking for. Ebay is typically a pretty good place to find used stuff.


----------



## brendo

ARCHER11 said:


> brendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed that the particular camo should not necessarily away your decision rather good quality clothing. I made this mistake last year and am paying for it now. I bought the cheapest asat in cotton/polyester and it didn't do so well. I am now in the process of finding kuiu stuff. I just got some pants and also looking to order a down jacket if it ever is not backordered or I can find it used in my size. Some may not agree but I think good equipment pays off!
> 
> 
> 
> Kuiu makes great gear but you do need to plan ahead and be ok with a little waiting to get all the pieces you want. If something is on backorder get on the list now. Inventory is very sporadic and when something comes in it doesn't take long for it to get gobbled up. Like I sad, great stuff, I wont wear much else, but it does require some patience and planning to get yourself outfitted with all the pieces you're looking for. Ebay is typically a pretty good place to find used stuff.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm figuring that out real quick. I have been looking ebay and finally found a guy selling some new attack pants on monster muleys. If I wore a size large I would be set but it's pretty hard to come by in medium. I don't mind waiting so I will be getting on the list soon for the superdown.


----------



## swbuckmaster

brendo said:


> What kuiu pieces do you have Muley?


I've got the Yukon jacket and pants. I've also got the super down jacket. The camo pattern actually works unlike sitka. The cloths are wind and rain proof. The down jacket packs small and is light weight but I wouldn't go hiking through brush with it.

I also have first light wool in asat as a base layer and absolutely love the stuff.


----------



## brendo

Nice! I was looking at the super down as an alternative to my 6 pound cotton jacket I use for glassing just something lightweight I can have with me at all times! I have the first lite allegheny bottoms I got on ebay new with tag for 35 bucks!! It seems to work really well!


----------



## Muley73

Brendo,
I've got the attack pants, 145 merino long sleeve, 210 merino long sleeve with the quarter zipper front, guide vest and guide jacket. Also the guide gloves which I've had for 2 season and they are incredible!!!


----------



## LanceS4803

How is Kuiu customer service? Exchanges?
I find it difficult to buy clothes on-line, much preferring to try them on before buying.


----------



## swbuckmaster

They have been great for me. I purchased two Yukon jackets because didn't know which one would fit. When they came I returned the one I didn't want and got my money back. Love their gear


----------



## Groganite

Quick get to da choppa!!! Ahhhyiaaaaayiaaaa


----------

